

The secret to making money online - naish
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/981-the-secret-to-making-money-online

======
Hexstream
Great talk!

Beware, for me the first video on the page stopped way before the end for no
apparent reason, besides I hated the interface. I'd recommend the Justin.TV
version below.

------
nazgulnarsil
fantastic. taking the air out of all the inflated bubble egos in the startup
world. make a product useful enough that people will pay you for it.

